# electronic collar



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

It's time to get my dog started on e-training. What collars do you guys like/recommend? She is a lab who will be hunting both upland and waterfowl. Thanks...


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like my Tri-tronics Uplander G3. You can control up to 3 collars and I also bought the beeper for my big runner. It recharges quickly and has a lot of different settings but is simple to use.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tritronics or Dogtra


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Dogtra. No problems with it. Remember you have lab---- not a bad thing- just that you do not need the range to deal with , let's say an EP. I have one Pudel P and I am getting another in a few weeks - I will be in the same boat this fall- let me know how you like what you get.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My Dogtra collars have been reliable for many years now. I like the vibration function on the Dogtra as opposed to the beep function of the Tritronics, simply because it allows me to hunt silently as well as giving the dog a physical stimulus each time the collar is used. 

I agree that you should buy a Dogtra or Tritronics.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Good advice on Tritronics or Dogtra. I would stay away from Innotek......unfortunately, I learned that through experience. Good luck with your training.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have really like my tri-tronics collar. 2mile range, great battery life, and I can control a tracer light with the remote and its got enough juice for the most bull headed dogs. I've got my dogs trained to return on the tone and its worked put great.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I have sport dog for a couple of years, no complaints with them either. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Dogtra


----------

